# Noob question



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok so I ran a search and did not find anything. Maybe I didn't search it correctly?

I am wanting to know the reasonings, goods and the bads of the inside fork measurement.

I would also like to know the dimensions of the yoke throat.

If that didn't make any sense....I want to know whats the purpose of different widths inside the forks.
The next one is what is the purpose of different lengths in the forks from the yoke. Or how deep the forks are?

Thanks


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Id say mostly just what one likes style wise. Some pickle forks dont even have a fork or so little theres hardly a v shape there at all. Some of us even shoot bare over the knuckles sometimes(bareback) There is a way of holding a pouch which lets you do that.

Smaller the slingshot easier to put in pocket or stealth carry.

Generally newb's probably should start out with a little more distance between forks until they have figured out shooting without fork hits.

In the old days i think it was generally thought the forks should be long and wide spread. Some folks have changed that position by being brave enough to try other ways. Best i can do for you. Others may pipe up soon.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Please use a meaningful title...

The answers you seek might be found using a 3rd party search function?

https://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301:0474906146

Technically the answer to your question is a personal one... Therefore my opinion follows.

For me, it is very important that a slingshot fits in a pocket, thus the maximum width is fixed. Oh about as wide as my hand?

I want a good width of fork to hold enough rubber, so the fork width is a minimum size: 1/5 of the width per fork or as wide as my thumb.

I want a certain seperation between the forks for my choosen ammo... generally this is 3/5 of the total width or the width of 3 fingers.

The height of the fork is a tricky one generally this might be 2 or 2.5 times the total width of the fork or the width of 2 fingers.

You might like this:

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-40-shooting-ott-over-the-top/

Because the bands MUST pass THROUGH the fork... (unless we flip everything over) we NEED to allow space for that.

Nothing here is set in stone and the better shooters will be able to shoot bigger ammo through much smaller forks, if you are having trouble with fork hits or hand hits use the search function in the top link... we love talk about it.


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks reset!

Crac I will be sure to read all the rules of this forum to make sure I am using the correct etiquette!! As I stated, I ran a search here, as well as Google but thanks for the links.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Wooky, the lower and closer your forks the more power you will get from a given bandset, it makes it easier to draw. The higher and wider your fork/band attachment the less likely you are to get fork hits. My favorite forks have about a 3 inch gap and a 1.5 to 2" depth. The nice thing about a natural is you have a lot of leeway where on the prongs to tie your bands, allowing you to adjust to your best setting for your current shooting style. If you're making your own, get an easy to cut template like a wham-o sportsman repro (link below) and make modification until you get it right.

http://rebelslingshotforum.freeforums.org/many-slingshot-and-pouch-designs-t150.html

Pocket Predator makes some very durable forks in their economy polymer range.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

this is what Flatband said way back when I asked about the size to make a boardcut 5 1/4"s tall 
3 3/4's wide 
2 1/4" throat opening 
3/4" prong width 
3/4" thick wood 
1 1/4" throat depth(if Over the top) 
2" throat depth(or more) if through the throat( might have to lengthen overall a little)
This was just a basic rule of thumb he gave a noob who was making his first frame, as with everhthing slingshots everyone has their own ideas


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wooky said:


> Thanks reset!
> 
> Crac I will be sure to read all the rules of this forum to make sure I am using the correct etiquette!! As I stated, I ran a search here, as well as Google but thanks for the links.


It's not a matter of etiquette. A descriptive title lets others know if your topic is something that might interest them, or that they can help with.


----------



## Wooky (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Studer and Harpersgrace thats good info, exactly what I was looking for!! Since it was a lil slow to even get this answered, I went ahead and started my own board cut. Nothing fancy but did some redwood laminate as well, so we will see what tomorrow will bring.

Henry, maybe you fellas should put a sticky thread to show how this form would like to see posts.

Thanks a mill to a few fellas already but I can see that this is not a place I will frequent as much as I would like. Been here a few days and already getting it from the drill sargents. Purdy amazing!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wooky said:


> Henry, maybe you fellas should put a sticky thread to show how this form would like to see posts.
> 
> Thanks a mill to a few fellas already but I can see that this is not a place I will frequent as much as I would like. Been here a few days and already getting it from the drill sargents. Purdy amazing!!


Well, excuse me. I was trying to be helpful.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Back on topic... personal preferences on all accounts! Next question please!


----------

